# Identification game - opera lyrics



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey, why don't we play a game?
Write down the lyrics of an opera piece (could be an aria, duet, ensemble, arioso, or a famous stretch of recitativo). Please pick something beautiful in terms of poetry. Whoever identifies the opera, then adds another one for the next person. I'll start with a rather difficult one (if nobody gets this one, I'll pick an easier one).

_Amor è un idol vano,_
_amor è un vagabondo nume,_
_amor all'incostanze sue non mancan piume._
_Del suo dolce sereno_
_è misura il baleno._
_Non dee di nuovo amar_
_chi misera penò._
_Torna stolta a penar _
_chi prima errò._

To make it a little easier (no takers so far) the same character sings latter:

_Non voglio amar, non voglio!_
_Come sta in dubbio un ferro_
_se fra due calamite_
_da due parti diverse_
_egli è chiamato,_
_così sta in forse il core_
_nel tripartito amore._
_Ma non può amar_
_chi non sa, chi non può_
_che piangere e penar._
_Mestizia e dolor_
_son crudeli nemici d'amor._

Still no takers? I'll make it much easier. Later, the climax of the opera:

_Or sì ti riconosco,_
_or sì ti credo,_
_antico possessore_
_del combattuto core!_
_Onestà mi perdoni!_
_Dono tutto ad amor_
_le sue ragioni!_

_Illustratevi, o Cieli,_
_rinfioratevi, o prati!_
_Aure, gioite!_
_Gli augelletti cantando,_
_i rivi mormorando_
_or si rallegrino!_
_Quell'erbe verdeggianti, _
_quell'onde sussurranti,_
_or si consolino!_
_Già ch'è sorta felice,_
_dal cenere troian,_
_la mia Fenice!_

And the finale:

_Sì, sì, vita, sì, sì!_

_Tutto è piacere!_

_Sì, sì, vita, sì, sì!_
_Fuggan dai petti_
_dogliosi affetti! _

_Sì, sì, core, sì, sì!_

_Tutto è godere!_
_Del piacer, del goder_
_venuto è il dì!_
_Sì, sì, vita!_
_Sì, sì, core, sì, sì!_

Now, what is it? We need Natalie here! She'd know!


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

I really don't want to spoil the fun, but of course the existence of google is a definite weakness of this game (took me about 2 seconds to get the answer).

I guess we're on an honor code here...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Give up but is your comment about Natalie a clue?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria. It's one of Natalie's favorites.
Those are Penelope lines.

Who is next?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Gualtier Malde said:


> I guess we're on an honor code here...


Sure, sure, no cheating allowed.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's same as I-Spy Alma - if nobody guesses you have to go again.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Let's try another one:

TENOR
Addio, mia vita, addio,
non piangere il mio fato;
misero non son io:
sei fida, ed io lo so.

Se non ti moro allato,
idolo del cor mio,
col tuo bel nome amato
fra' labbri, io morirò.

SOPRANO
Se a me t'invola il fato,
idolo del mio cor,
col bel nome amato
fra' labbri, io morirò.

TENOR
Mia vita, addio.
Sei fida, ed io lo so!

SOPRANO
Addio,
luce degli occhi miei!

This is a beginning of a duet. The singers sing on top of each other part of the time, i.e. simultaneously... (I'm not sure if this could be misinterpreted).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Let's try another one:
> 
> TENOR
> Addio, mia vita, addio,
> ...


You're *not sure* if this could be misinterpreted? I'm pretty sure it would... I did, LOL.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Let's try another one:
> 
> TENOR
> Addio, mia vita, addio,
> ...


I know what this is already but I cheated and looked it up so I won't tell. This, after asking for no cheating, LOL.
Very, very clever choice. I think non-cheaters will have lots of trouble identifying this!


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Very, very clever choice.


Yes, pretty funny on several levels, but I mustn't tell at this point (I cheated too).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I cheated & I still don't know what it is.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, eine Oper ist ein absurdes Ding...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku, this is the same concept, I think you'll know immediately what it is:

Di rigori armato il seno
contro amor mi ribellai,
ma fui vinto in un baleno
in mirar due vaghi rai.
Ahi! che resiste puoco
cor di gelo a stral di fuoco


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Herkku, this is the same concept, I think you'll know immediately what it is:
> 
> Di rigori armato il seno
> contro amor mi ribellai,
> ...


This one is really easy.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, that was my original choice, but then I noticed that it had been released sung by Boccelli, and thought that it would be easier still.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Yes, that was my original choice, but then I noticed that it had been released sung by Boccelli, and thought that it would be easier still.


Oh well, I never listen to that fellow Bocelli. What a horrible singer!


----------

